# STEAM came out the top of my Head when...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I posted on the forum...there are 6 font sizes; go to such and such and scroll down, you can see actual sizes...20 point being the largest.  Not but 4 posts later...Can I zoom the font? 

WHAT is YOUR biggest forum pet peeve?  Just for kicks.  Mine is just plain stupidity in general...like; do pencils have lead?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that I become a mite upset with someone who has purchased a Kindle, but hasn't taken even a moment to read even the basic instructions  before asking a basic question on the forum.  "My Kindle is frozen, what do I do?"
Well first off, you could get the answer in a few moments by looking in the printed user's guide under 'troubleshooting', so you look there!"

I think we all should tell those people to order Leslie's book.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you see me get so mad that I said, "Oprah's Kindle is not gold; it's white Plastic just like mine?  I laughed at my own self for letting it get to me that bad.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

My pet peeve are the people who try to inject politics into the Amazon Kindle forum. I do,however, get a kick out of most of the trolls.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan B said:


> My pet peeve are the people who try to inject politics into the Amazon Kindle forum. I do,however, get a kick out of most of the trolls.


One more week to go, then we can all breathe a sigh of relief. No more commercials, no more debates...

Vote Pat Paulsen!

-ZING!-


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is turning into a pet peeve. I've noticed it the past few days.

People start a thread with the subject "Kindle." When I open it, it says 1) Can I use the Kindle in ________? or 2) Are there textbooks on the Kindle? Argh! It's sort of like they know we're sick of the international and textbook questions and have to sneak them in in stealth mode.

L


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

The ones that have a tendency to annoy me are the "Can I use the Kindle in Australia?" Next post: "Wil the Kindle work in Peru?" Next post: "Does it work in Africa?" Next post: "Can I use the Kindle in France?" I guess the feeling is that even though the Australian person was told it only works in the US, that doesn't really mean it won't work in Peru or Africa or France, does it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> The ones that have a tendency to annoy me are the "Can I use the Kindle in Australia?" Next post: "Wil the Kindle work in Peru?" Next post: "Does it work in Africa?" Next post: "Can I use the Kindle in France?" I guess the feeling is that even though the Australian person was told it only works in the US, that doesn't really mean it won't work in Peru or Africa or France, does it?


And then, the kicker. "Okay, I understand it doesn't work in Australia, Peru, Africa, and France and it only works in the US, but will the Kindle work in Canada?"

or....

"I live in Canada but only 50 miles from the US, so will it work for me?"

L


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yeah...I'd forgotten that guy!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> This is turning into a pet peeve. I've noticed it the past few days.
> 
> People start a thread with the subject "Kindle." When I open it, it says 1) Can I use the Kindle in ________? or 2) Are there textbooks on the Kindle? Argh! It's sort of like they know we're sick of the international and textbook questions and have to sneak them in in stealth mode.
> 
> L


I've gotten to where I don't even open up the threads that just use "Kindle" for the subject line. If they can't be bothered to be more descriptive in the subject, I'm afraid I can't be bothered to help out.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

The ones that get me are the ones that want the Kindle to do everything including fix them breakfast.  Don't they understand it's an ebook not the fix all your problems reader.  If Amazon includes everything they want it will weigh 20 lbs and have 20 things to break or go wrong with it.  I like it the way it is, except they could add folders to the software, but that should be just a software upgrade.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

My pet peave has got to be the posts w/ the subject line "Kindle". OK, I thought it was a kindle discussion board, but yours must really be on topic. Then you open it and it says something like "Does anyone have a kindle near Columbus Ohio?" Don't you think they'd get a better response if they had Columbus Ohio in their subject line? Or if they posted in the "See a kindle in your city" discussion? I'm pretty impatient w/ stupid people.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It's getting to the point I don't even want to check over there anymore - it's not fun discussion at all like it used to be!  Even with the posts saying "READ THROUGH DISCUSSIONS BEFORE POSTING" hasn't deterred these morons.  I've had fun with them all the way back to the forums when we were all waiting for our kindles back in February/March.  Now it's just irritating.  Thanks for starting this forum, this is way better!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Jen! I appreciate it! Although I didn't start the forum -- Harvey did that. I just gave it a kickstart. 

Some poor guy posted this morning..."Where's the @ sign for email?" and I replied, "On your keyboard between the space and /." He did say he felt pretty foolish after posting that!

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Interviewer: "Pat Paulsen, you're a comic and you're running for President. How are you quailified for this nation's highest office?"

Paulsen: "I can run the country just as funny as anybody else."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> The ones that get me are the ones that want the Kindle to do everything including fix them breakfast.


It won't fix breakfast? Oh, darn, I'm sending mine back (just got it today!)

Betsy True
Mine came today!!!
Alexandria, VA


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have also noticed that there seems to be a significant increase in duplicate postings. Not sure why. Every thread I have ever started posted instantly. I never posted a second thinking the first one wasn't there.

L


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

I have also noticed that there seems to be a significant increase in duplicate postings. Not sure why. Every thread I have ever started posted instantly. I never posted a second thinking the first one wasn't there.

-QF


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

quickfics said:


> I have also noticed that there seems to be a significant increase in duplicate postings. Not sure why. Every thread I have ever started posted instantly. I never posted a second thinking the first one wasn't there.
> 
> -QF


Leslie grabs her blue margarita and dumps it on Quickfics head...


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Two glasses, Leslie? May I have the one you haven't poured over quick?


----------



## mompres2008 (Oct 30, 2008)

My pet peeve is with the really harsh responses to a lot of posts (from Amazon, new to this area). The great thing about these forums is people can offer different opinions. It seems that if someone has a negative kindle experience they are frequently cut down and name called, etc. I'm a very opinionated person myself so for me to notice this, yikes....


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, mompres? Sez you! So there!

In jest, of course. I agree that a few 'keyboard commandos' are infiltrating the Amazon boards.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing I find amusing are the number of new users who say "I never watch Oprah, but I just happened to be flipping through the channels when I saw her with the Kindle." I guess watching Oprah is a lot like riding a moped: It's a lot of fun until your friends see you doing it.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, ummm, I actually DO never watch Oprah but since the news that her new favorite thing was a Kindle, I made a point of watching that day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

patrisha said:


> Well, ummm, I actually DO never watch Oprah but since the news that her new favorite thing was a Kindle, I made a point of watching that day!


Hey! I resemble that remark.  My husband even observed that I'd TiVo'd it. (Wasn't sure I'd be home and wanted to see what she said.) Whoopi did a bit on it on the View too, last spring. .. .I didn't find out about that one until later but you can find anything on line nowadays.

Also, re: Oprah, I don't even try to read her 'book club' books any more. The few I've tried just haven't been my thing. We clearly have different tastes in reading.

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure you can find it on oprah.com.  Plus an extra video where Jeff Bezos teaches the audience how to use the thing.

She gave them out first thing, then did a segment about cooking and something else.  If it was me, I don't know how much I'd have been paying attention to the other things once I had the Kindle in hand. . . .

Ann


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

quickfics said:


> Susan B said:
> 
> 
> > My pet peeve are the people who try to inject politics into the Amazon Kindle forum. I do,however, get a kick out of most of the trolls.
> ...


I like the politics....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> I like the politics....


Me too though I can appreciate that online or offline, there's a time and place!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie- Party Foul! No dumping of perfectly good (and I must say very pretty) liquor.

Seriously though, today I think the question that wins all is, drum roll, "What does this thing do?"  Come on now, can they really have so little common sense? Yikes.

Sheryl


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sherylbaxter said:


> Leslie- Party Foul! No dumping of perfectly good (and I must say very pretty) liquor.
> 
> Seriously though, today I think the question that wins all is, drum roll, "What does this thing do?" Come on now, can they really have so little common sense? Yikes.
> 
> Sheryl


There seems to be a somewhat unanimous consensus that that question is from a troll or troll type person. I for one am not answering. And Sheryl, this Bud's for you!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I answer with a new one:  Hey, see that little picture of the Kindle to your right click on it.  I've done it about a dozen times in the past couple of days.  I hope I PI$$ them off for being so stupid.  What does this thing do?  Almost sounds trollish to try to get our goat.  No patience for blatant stupidity.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I told him to send it to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I guess I am not so surprised by the questions of the newbies simply because when I started I was similarly floundering.    I still am and continue to have questions, but learned that there was a wealth of info out there and should do a little checking before speaking up.  
What was it that Blanche what's her name said? something like  "I depend on the kindness of strangers" or something equally apt.  
It is all a learning process and that is what the K magically encourages!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ethan:  see, you have the right idea; search a bit then ask.  I'll bet half the people don't even own kindles yet and the other have haven't searched or even tried to; they just ran to the forum and started to ask the same question just 2 or 3 posts down.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It has become somewhat mundane over there. The same questions over and over. It's the same on many forums, but it just started to bore me. 

Of course, the influx of newbies that bought after the Oprah show has increased the speed in which new posters ask the same things as posters before them. The lack of a search function doesn't help matters.

I only wish I had the leisure to spend my days watching Oprah.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Steam came out of my head when I saw this thread. What is this thread about or just a wild card. What is it doing on KB!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You do realize this thread is from 2008?


----------

